
Apple takes down videos of people booing the $1000 stand via copyright claims - jitbit
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/06/05/apple_stand_copyright_lockdown/
======
ddingus
Yeah, that should do it, problem solved!

When you have to abuse copyright, you are doing it wrong.

